#  >  > Support & Feedback >  >  > Legal, Support, Feedback >  >  > Report Bug's & Request Support >  >  Hub - private message storage space

## subasan

Why is hub private message facility has petit storage space?

----------


## Bhavya

> Why is hub private message facility has petit storage space?


I think most of the forum sites have 50 to 100 inbox message storage space for private message,isn't it?

----------


## subasan

> I think most of the forum sites have 50 to 100 inbox message storage space for private message,isn't it?


Well I'm not sure but think that's too small for some people :P

----------


## Bhavya

> Well I'm not sure but think that's too small for some people :P


If inbox is full, people can delete the old messages and make space for new ones, It's simple right  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> If inbox is full, people can delete the old messages and make space for new ones, It's simple right


Its simple only if that person clear some space so that they can receive new messages!  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> Its simple only if that person clear some space so that they can receive new messages!


Point, I think the person didn't notice that the inbox is full by the time he/she noticed it they will clear the space to receive new messages  :Wink:

----------

